

Google/Adobe? No. - cyunker
http://www.cringely.com/2009/07/googleadobe-no/

======
TrevorJ
Seems like a pretty good summation of the situation. Just as he says, I doubt
that Google would by Adobe, but a partnership regarding Chrome OS makes plenty
of sense.

